# Catch poles?



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I've been considering the use of a catch pole on my trapline. I currently dispatch my animals with a .22 pistol. I was wondering how many of you use catch poles, what you think of them and what kind you use? Thanks for any input.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I use a 4-6' Extendable "Ketch-All" catch pole:

http://www.ketch-all...ndex.php?p=acp

I also have another style pole but it's heavy as heck. These ketch-all poles are lightweight aluminum and a real joy to use.

I really like doing it this way. Typically there is no blood to contend with while skinning until I get down into the face of the animal, and then I just use some paper towels to keep blood off the fur as I go.

I've got a .22 pistol and CB caps that I use too but so far, the pole is my method of choice. For cats anyway.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I use a 4' homemade 1/2" alu.conduit pole---I'm too much of a tight wad to go buy one.lol.

The pole Chris mentioned is a nice one---you'd like it.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I forgot to say catch poles are great for releas'in critters that are unwanted. Any small fox, cats or yotes can be cut loose to grow a bit for next season.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good point Cat !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks guys, think I'm gonna add one to my supplies.


----------



## Oliver77 (Nov 22, 2011)

Get a 5 foot ketch-all Pole it's a cats worst nightmare


----------

